# 1967 Deluxe Speedster.



## RRH48 (Jan 11, 2021)

My next restoration project, a coppertone Speedster, all original except possible the reflectors.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks like all it needs is cleaned, bearings repacked, new tires and remove those modern reflectors


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 11, 2021)

Love that coppertone


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 11, 2021)

These bikes seem to be gaining in popularity. Beautiful bike


----------



## new2olbikes (Jan 11, 2021)

Very nice, really like those clean, simple pure bike looks!


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice find - is this a two speed rear axle?


----------



## RRH48 (Feb 9, 2021)

Finished restoration


----------



## RRH48 (Feb 9, 2021)

Upchuck79 said:


> Nice find - is this a two speed rear axle?



Unfortunately no, just a single speed


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 9, 2021)

Really sharp bike ,nice and clean. Good luck


----------



## Sven (Feb 28, 2021)

Great job. Just cant go wrong with a Coppertone Schwinn.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice bike. Frame is a little small for an adult, it seems to me, but they ride perfectly well if they fit.


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Jul 5, 2022)

Rear reflector on the fender and you’re done! Great looking machine.


----------

